# Physical activity after eating a 'D' trigger for anyone?



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have always noticed two things that will cause diarrhea after eating for me...1)Physical activity after a meal, even walking too much will bring on the the lower abdominal cramps, I guess the food jiggling around in my tummy upsets things. I always feel like I need to sit back and relax for at least an hour after eating to be safe.2) Getting too hot after a meal. I live in the Southern USA so if I go outside in the heat and humidity after eating it also brings on the cramps and diarrhea. Are these triggers for anyone else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

After a meal is a common time for diarrhea in IBS without any additional triggers. The stomach tells the whole GI tract when you eat and the colon has a burst of activity after meals to push stuff along. A bit too much of that and you get diarrhea after the meal.Physical activity can trigger diarrhea and IBSers seem to get that a lower intensity than will cause diarrhea in healthy controls (something like 30-50% of people who run marathons get diarrhea).Weather conditions can also be a trigger for IBS symptoms.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

both of these activities need the adrenals to step up & help u do whatever it is u need to do......when the adrenals r tired or exhausted, then there isn't enough for anything extra............one of the adrenal stress hormones, aldosterone, has alot to do with diarrhea, when it is in short supply............sometimes even getting up off the couch can b too much............


----------



## Leanbean (Apr 30, 2010)

These are the same for me. Several weeks ago I made a trip to Ben & Jerry's with my roommates (I've been able to introduce dairy if i eat it sparingly). It was late in the day and I had eaten dinner maybe 1 hour before so it wasn't like a completely empty stomach. We were walking back to our apt with our ice cream and I probably made it a block before I started getting major bowel cramping. They say exercise is good for digestion but I always felt that it would give me the D like no other :|


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I used to get stomach cramps and need to move my bowels after playing football back when I was 'normal' so I suppose it's not that abnormal.I think light exercise,walking, is advised to aid digestion rather than anything strenuous.


----------

